# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  FK Parody

## Naradhan

*FK Parody*

Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... 
Veruthe ... post koottum Game-a... threadaay neeyum
Pre-election mutta viriyum, post koodum, rep kittum
Puthiyora-ID-yil Modan koothadumbol ........

Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... 


Raminahangaaram ividini njaan theatre
Seatukalennillel ethu vazhiye BB varum (2)
Adminaayaal padam taridaam .......
Adminallanathu neradaa ....
PM-ittal Name maarumo ....
Alavalathitharam maarumo ....
Tanisha koode Mary
Pinne Rachu oppam Jatham
Pala thala, tharu thala, aru kolayay ivar....

Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... (2)


Cheru kuzhiyaanakalum madhamilakum intro.yil
Spamu nirakkaruthe ini veruthe Naradhare .......(2)
Malabarikkum* infra-powero .... njaanenna Prrrr bhavamo ...
Asuyaluvum Nasraniyum S-thread thaangunnuvo ....
Harry, ninte vikruthi, loop hole-il nalla thakruthi
Namithayude pic-ukal Galleryil nirayumbol ....

Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... 
Veruthe ... post koottum Game-a... threadaay neeyum
Pre-election mutta viriyum, post koodum, rep kittum
Puthiyora-ID-yil Modan koothadumbol ........

Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... 


_PS: Parody aakumbol pala vidhathilulla restirctionsum ullathinaal palareyum ithil ulkollikkanayilla ... 
Avarodokke njaan sadayam kshama chodikkunnu. Ini varunna rachanakalil avarkkum seat kodukkamennu ee prakadana pathrikayil njaan prasthaavikkukayaanu suhruthukkale....


Note: 
* Ippolathe shaareerika sthithi anusarichu Njanjool ennu paranjaalum yojikkum._

----------


## Naradhan

Oru Comparisoninu vendi Originalum koode cherkkunnu ...


*Original:*

Unnam marannu thenni paranna ponnum kinakkalellam
Onnicheduthu karalinakathu chillittadachathalle
Veruthe...kolam thullum Manasse...pavam neeyum
Vazhiyil chekkayunarum Valu virayum Pakshi parayum
Bhoomi ini adimudi kulungumen kuruvalamanagumbol

Unnam marannu thenni paranna ponnum kinakkalellam
Onnicheduthu karalinakathu chillittadachathalle
Laa laa laa...lala laa laa laa - 2

Poovanahankaram ividini njaan kokkarakko
Koovukayillenkil ethu vazhiye pulari varum - 2
Ushireriyaal puli pulledaa
Ushirillennathu neredaa..
Eli thummiyaal mala veezhumo
Eritheeyil thiri vevumo
Kalaham koodum ulakam
Medu palathum katti ithile
Paayum oru puzhayude thirayile nurayude thari ivar

Unnam marannu thenni paranna ponnum kinakkalellam
Onnicheduthu karalinakathu chillittadachathalle - 2
Ramba bamba bam rimba bamba bam - 2

Cheru kuzhiyanakalum madhamilakum kanavukalil
Kanalil arikkaruthe ini veruthe chithalukale - 2
Njanjoolinum seelkaramo Njanennahambhavamo
Maraalayum chemballiyum melkkoora thangunnuvo
Prakruthee ninte vikruthi Enthu thakruthi Enthoraruthi
Cholluvathin oruvanum aruthathu valiyoru pazhamozhi

Unnam marannu thenni paranna ponnum kinakkalellam
Onnicheduthu karalinakathu chillittadachathalle
Veruthe...kolam thullum Manasse...pavam neeyum
Vazhiyil chekkayunarum Valu virayum Pakshi parayum
Bhoomi ini adimudi kulungumen kuruvalamanagumbol

Unnam marannu thenni paranna ponnum kinakkalellam
Onnicheduthu karalinakathu chillittadachathalle - 2

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

:Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Pedichu poyo .......  :Dry:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> Pedichu poyo .......


Cinema ganathinum peedanamo...  :W00t: .

----------


## BangaloreaN

Malayalathil post cheyyoo.... :Hammer:

----------


## Naradhan

> Malayalathil post cheyyoo....


Njaan ofcil aanu ..... ibide malayaalam software illa ...........  :Oops:

----------


## maryland

entamme...... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Naradhan

> entamme......


 :Kicking:   :Kicking:   :Kicking:   :Kicking:

----------


## kandahassan

kollam :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> kollam


 mahaakavi ottavaakkil ingane ellaam othukkiyathu shariyaayilla... :study:

----------


## Naradhan

> mahaakavi ottavaakkil ingane ellaam othukkiyathu shariyaayilla...


Oru vaakum parayaathe vandivittavarekkal bedham ....................  :Helpsmilie:

----------


## ZooZoo

*Kollaammmmmmmmm.*

----------


## maryland

> Oru vaakum parayaathe vandivittavarekkal bedham ....................


 July 4 enna film-il oru paattundallo...
Oru vaakku mindaathe... :Thumbup:

----------


## kiran

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## veecee

narada munikku itra kazhivundayirunno?
btw, ravile thanna sambhavam kalakkitto  :cheers: 
njan pandu kandatanu, but annu aale ariyillayirunnu, ippo aale arinju kanumbol kollam  :cheers:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

ingerkku ithrem vevaramundaaarunnaa????????????



NAR A MUNIII............. :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## AslaN

kidu..nair munni

----------


## aslamrazac

> *FK Parody*
> 
> Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
> Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... 
> Veruthe ... post koottum Game-a... threadaay neeyum
> Pre-election mutta viriyum, post koodum, rep kittum
> Puthiyora-ID-yil Modan koothadumbol ........
> 
> Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
> ...


naradh adipoliyayitundu.repped

----------


## Naradhan

> naradh adipoliyayitundu.repped


Thanks .........................  :Thnku:

----------


## Naradhan

> *Kollaammmmmmmmm.*





> 





> kidu..nair munni


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## Naradhan

> narada munikku itra kazhivundayirunno?
> btw, ravile thanna sambhavam kalakkitto 
> njan pandu kandatanu, but annu aale ariyillayirunnu, ippo aale arinju kanumbol kollam


 :cheers:  Sorry for the late reply ...... 




> ingerkku ithrem vevaramundaaarunnaa????????????
> 
> NAR A MUNIII.............


Vinayam kondu ninalodokke paranjillennu mathram ...  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Lakkooran

Adipoli... Njan oru Parody song idunnu. Ellarum kelkkuka,,,

Ithu Rachu aanu padunnathu :)

http://www.devaragam.com/vbscript/Wi...rd=d&var=11338

----------


## maryland

> Adipoli... Njan oru Parody song idunnu. Ellarum kelkkuka,,,
> 
> Ithu Rachu aanu padunnathu :)
> 
> Devaragam Malayalam


  :Hang:  :Hang:  :Hang:

----------


## Naradhan

> Adipoli... Njan oru Parody song idunnu. Ellarum kelkkuka,,,
> 
> Ithu Rachu aanu padunnathu :)
> 
> Devaragam Malayalam


Kettittu parayaam ........... Veettil chellatte ....  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Naradhan

> Adipoli... Njan oru Parody song idunnu. Ellarum kelkkuka,,,
> 
> Ithu Rachu aanu padunnathu :)
> 
> Devaragam Malayalam



Nirashyude padukuzhiyil veena yuvathwam ..  :Sweatdrop:   :Sweatdrop:   :Sweatdrop: 
BTW ...... Repped  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

4-5 parody songs ezhuthiyittundu.. :Mail1:

----------


## The Megastar

> *FK Parody*
> 
> Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
> Onnicheduthu adipidi-threadil chillittadachathalle .... 
> Veruthe ... post koottum Game-a... threadaay neeyum
> Pre-election mutta viriyum, post koodum, rep kittum
> Puthiyora-ID-yil Modan koothadumbol ........
> 
> Unnam marannu thenni paranna sceptic postukalellam
> ...


Njaanonnu ulkkollikkaan nokkatte.... :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

*btw...sambhavam kalakkeend taa...*

----------


## The Megastar

> 4-5 parody songs ezhuthiyittundu..


 :Homygod:  :Homygod:  :Homygod:

----------


## The Megastar

*'Unnam marannu' paadiyavarkkaayi ithaa Ekaantha chandrike.....* :Band: 

*Forum pinnem pootteee  Ellaam  Facebookilottethee.. (2)

Adminum pillerum koodi FB-yil chatunne... (2)

15 divasathilorikkal pathivaayi kulamaakum Forum
Alamurayidunnoru modan athaa admine theri parayunne..
Original id-kku FB sharanam..Fakinu peru vazhi thanne sharanam
Updates-um, Fans fightsum facebookil thakarkkunne.. 

(Adminum pillerum koodi fb-yil chatunne..)

Modane theri paranjaalum pinne Admine theri paranjaalum..
Infrayum, banumonnum kodukkaan polum vayyaathe avarellaam kuzhanje..
Theri kettu maduthavar piriveduthu... puthiyoru serverum vaangi koduthe..
Serverum thalamele vechondu admin vanne...

(Adminum pillerum koodi FB-yil chatunne...)*

----------


## Spunky

Ee parody padi postunnile  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## The Megastar

> Ee parody padi postunnile


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> Ee parody padi postunnile


Hindi version mathiyo..?  :Ahupinne: 


 :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

> Hindi version mathiyo..?


*Athu ve ithu re... Ithu njaan chumma Jagjit singhine pedippikkaan vendi cheythathalle..... Aduthath Ghulam Aliyaanu ente lakshyam...* :Girl Witch:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *'Unnam marannu' paadiyavarkkaayi ithaa Ekaantha chandrike.....*
> 
> *Forum pinnem pootteee  Ellaam  Facebookilottethee.. (2)
> 
> Adminum pillerum koodi FB-yil chatunne... (2)
> 
> 15 divasathilorikkal pathivaayi kulamaakum Forum
> Alamurayidunnoru modan athaa admine theri parayunne..
> Original id-kku FB sharanam..Fakinu peru vazhi thanne sharanam
> ...


Lyrics kollam, but meter correct alla

----------


## The Megastar

> Lyrics kollam, but meter correct alla


*Amended...*. :Band:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Amended...*.


Ippo kooduthal better ayi - But 'Fakinu peru vazhi thanne sharanam' alppam koode mechapedanam :)

EE varikalkkkum cheriya prashnam ille?

Modane theri paranjaalum pinne Admine theri paranjaalum..
Infrayum, banumonnum kodukkaan polum vayyaathe avarellaam kuzhanje..
*Theri kettu maduthavar piricheduthu... puthiyoru serverinu kaashu koduthu..*
Serverum vangichu adminathaa vanne...

Ettavum ishtapettathu - Fakinu peru vazhi thanne sharanam :)

----------


## Spunky

> 


paadittu poyal mathi  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Spunky

> Hindi version mathiyo..?


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

> Ippo kooduthal better ayi - But 'Fakinu peru vazhi thanne sharanam' alppam koode mechapedanam :)
> 
> EE varikalkkkum cheriya prashnam ille?
> 
> Modane theri paranjaalum pinne Admine theri paranjaalum..
> Infrayum, banumonnum kodukkaan polum vayyaathe avarellaam kuzhanje..
> *Theri kettu maduthavar piricheduthu... puthiyoru serverinu kaashu koduthu..*
> Serverum vangichu adminathaa vanne...
> 
> Ettavum ishtapettathu - Fakinu peru vazhi thanne sharanam :)


*
Dippo dengane...*. :Declare:

----------


## The Megastar

> paadittu poyal mathi


 :Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:   :Detective:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *
> Dippo dengane...*.


Adipan aayi.... :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

> Adipan aayi....


 :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Lakkooran

> 


Manushya Puthranmare Ningal Janichathadimakal aakano enna oru paattille? athinte oru parody ezhuthamo :)

Fans puthranmare ningal janichthadipidi koodano...
forum thorum chorikal posti super starine naattaano?

Inagne thudangam :)

----------


## The Megastar

> Manushya Puthranmare Ningal Janichathadimakal aakano enna oru paattille? athinte oru parody ezhuthamo :)
> 
> Fans puthranmare ningal janichthadipidi koodano...
> forum thorum chorikal posti super starine naattaano?
> 
> Inagne thudangam :)


*Fans puthranmare ningal janichthadipidi koodano...(2)
forum thorum chorikal posti super starine naattaano?.....super starine naattaano?

Polinju pottithakarnnu poya padangalaanelum...
Show countum kottakele seatinte ennavum paranju hitaakkum...
Nirmmaathavo..athum...kettu...kalasam keeri nilkkum...
 (Fans puthranmaare..)

Pattiyum poochayum pettu kidakkunna theaterinteyum..
Houseful boardum pidichu palarum kadannu pokunne..
Paavam superstar..kandu...kuliru korunne....
(Fans puthranmaare...)*

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Fans puthranmare ningal janichthadipidi koodano...(2)
> forum thorum chorikal posti super starine naattaano?.....super starine naattaano?
> 
> Polinju pottithakarnnu poya padangalaanelum...
> Show countum kottakele seatinte ennavum paranju hitaakkum...
> Nirmmaathavo..athum...kettu...kalasam keeri nilkkum...
>  (Fans puthranmaare..)
> 
> Pattiyum poochayum pettu kidakkunna theaterinteyum..
> ...


Adippan!!!!!

----------


## maryland

:Gathering:

----------


## Spunky

Nimisha kavi mega  :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

> Nimisha kavi mega


Ithokke enth... :Silsila:

----------


## maryland

> Ithokke enth...


great people are always humble... :salut:

----------


## The Megastar

> great people are always humble...


*Anganeyippo humble aayittu great aavanda...*

----------


## maryland

> *Anganeyippo humble aayittu great aavanda...*


mattullavar humility abhinayikkunnu...
Megastar jaada abhinayikkunnu... :salut:

----------


## The Megastar

> mattullavar humility abhinayikkunnu...
> Megastar jaada abhinayikkunnu...


*Ithippo enganeyaa onnu paranju manassilaakkuka...*

----------


## Lakkooran

> Ithokke enth...


Cinema.... Tharangale srishtichu...Tharangal....Fansukale srishtichu...

----------


## Chilanka

nice one  :Roll:

----------

